
Fedora Loves Python - type0
https://fedoralovespython.org/
======
hobarrera
> Python 3 by default

Two lines below:

> However, /usr/bin/python remains Python 2, [...]

Not sure what they call "default". They seem to quote some PEP that only
specified that this was okay during a transition period. I think we're WAY
past that. If not, then the first statement is plainly wrong.

~~~
iamthad
I read PEP 394
([https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394))
differently. It states

> The more general python command should be installed whenever any version of
> Python 2 is installed and should invoke the same version of Python as the
> python2 command

Rather than permitting python to refer to python2 during a transition period,
that is the recommendation. They later state

> It is anticipated that there will eventually come a time where the third
> party ecosystem surrounding Python 3 is sufficiently mature for this
> recommendation to be updated to suggest that the python symlink refer to
> python3 rather than python2.

------
saghm
Most of this seems pretty standard for Linux distros; python2 and python3
installed by default, ability to install venv through `python -m`, other
versions of Python and various packages available in the repositories. Is
there something I'm missing here?

~~~
lima
Installing different Python versions is not possible with many distros (you'd
have to compile it from source/use something like pyenv):

[https://developer.fedoraproject.org/tech/languages/python/mu...](https://developer.fedoraproject.org/tech/languages/python/multiple-
pythons.html)

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
As far as I remember Debian has always been able to support multiple versions
of python simultaneously although I think they've dropped packages for <~2.7
now

~~~
toyg
But:

\- iirc they can only go down one version (i.e. 3.4/3.5, no 3.4.1/3.4.2)

\- it's always been a real b@llache to install newer versions on Debian
releases where it has not been officially packaged (e.g. 3.6 on jessie). With
most packages, you can grab the source from Sid and rebuild it on Stable; with
Python it's become basically impossible, the pile of dependencies below and
above the package is unwieldy. And this _despite_ tons of policies around
packaging python apps, which was supposed to make it easier to run multiple
versions.

If Fedora really made things easier in this area, it's most welcome. However,
when a marketing page starts with "you can now do this standard thing that
actually most people have been doing for years already" (-m venv), I'm
somewhat skeptical.

------
chroem-
Another fine example of heartwashing. It just doesn't feel genuine when all
these companies start plastering hearts all over everything.

------
nippples
_tips fedora furiously_

~~~
TeMPOraL
Colorless green pythons tip fedoras furiously.

------
Temasik
Why should I use fedora on my laptop over Ubuntu? Even on servers?

Does fedora increases my productivity?

~~~
pmoriarty
In my experience most Fedora users are from corporations that want a support
contract from RedHat. That's really the only reason. I've yet to meet anyone
who uses Fedora willingly otherwise.

~~~
johnny22
If you want support contracts you don't use Fedora, you use RHEL

~~~
staofbur
Well you buy one RHEL and use centos everywhere then pretend whatever broke
was on your RHEL licensed box. That's usually how corporates seem to run it.

I haven't seen a single Fedora install in all my years on a desktop or server.

------
type0
Relevant to their "Fedora Python initiative":

[https://labs.fedoraproject.org/en/python-
classroom/](https://labs.fedoraproject.org/en/python-classroom/)

------
drcwu
Fedora can not be python3 only, if you want to have offline documents, e.g.:
there is a `python2-matplotlib-doc`, which depends on `python2-matplotlib`,
however no `python3-matplotlib-doc` or a generic `python-matplotlib-doc`
exists.

On the other hand, ubuntu /debian packages are well organized at this point.

------
sagarun
/rant If fedora really loves python, they should first start showing their
love by publishing all their distribution related libraries to pypi. blivet,
selinux, none of these are available in pypi. Why do they expect everyone to
use rpms?

~~~
mrmondo
Personally I can't stand when I have to get language specific packages from
one of their many package managers, that's the point of having a distribution
- so it can be distributed.

~~~
saghm
Right, but the issue GP has with this is that the Python libraries that Fedora
develops aren't available on other distros, and that submitting them to a
Python repository would be an easy way to achieve that availablility

~~~
rekado
These libraries are in fact available for other distributions. The SELinux
Python things, for example, are hosted on Github.

------
merraksh
Off topic, but it seems to me that the "Python 3 by default" logo has cobras,
not pythons.

~~~
Qwertious
Maybe it's a python pretending to be a cobra?

